# The SKUNK???? Clinton STEEL 3-13-02



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Went to the Clinton For 3 hours this morning. Now that I am home I see it is the 13th....MY Lucky Day!!! 
About 30 minutes after I got there, I hooked into a MONSTER!!! This fish was Dark and Close to 15 lbs!!!! I fought it Desperately for 15 minutes, it waved at me 3 times and made four runs, then it shook the hook! 
Next I had another on for like a minute as I watched it roll up my line and snap the line with it's Gills!
Finally, WHAM! The fight was on! This baby ran for Ohio! I finally got it in sight and close to the riverbank....only to have it SCREEEM back to the depths! This baby did the same thing 3 more times, and on the 5th time I finally "Banked" it! 
What a beauty!!! A 9.5 lb Hen that was 29 Inches long!!!!! 
1 for 3 for the 3 hours I was there....Not bad if I say so myself! I met a few guys and told them about the site, so if ??????, the guy that helped me take the hook out and was kind enough to be my photographer registers.....THANKS! And don't tell anyone what I gave ya Here are some photos:




























BYE BYE SKUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ....and thanks to Splitshot and Shoeman for all you have shown me! Never woulda got this baby without your help!!!!!!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Way to go

I'm glad they worked for ya.


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Nice one Don. Sure beats working!

Mike


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Great Pics, Don. I might have to tie up some Charmin bags for the weekend........or was that Cottonelle?


----------



## Downrod (Feb 20, 2002)

Great job!! 
The pictures are awesome! 
I'll bet you'll remember this morning for quite a while.

Feel free to PM me with all the secret info 
 

I'm heading to Manistee this weekend and I'm hoping to get some similar pictures.


Good Fishing!!

Downrod


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Awesome fish Donnie!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

WAY TO GO DON,

Now you got me going, should I come to the meet and greet or go fishing. Looks like I am going fishing tomarrow.



BTW, who's wader's are those?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Ray, I guess, it's time to put him down and let him walk on his own. He DID catch steel out of a mud puddle. 

You go now.............


----------



## Bucktail (May 14, 2001)

Nice steelie Northern and thanks for the report. It sure was a great day to be on the water.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

even with that black and white hat? WAY TO GO!!!!! great pics


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Great fish!!




Scary hat


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Nice Steely-head don!


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Way to go Dude!!! What a great way to spend a great day. You'll never forget this one.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Nice fish Don...congrats! The interesting thing is where you got her........you're going to be dangerous now on the waters that hold more fish....

BTW, what knot did you use????lol

Marc


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Congrats Don, now you can teach me.


----------



## fsihinjim (Feb 5, 2002)

Great report and nice fish. A very good example that hard work pays off.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Beautiful fish Don!
You wore the wrong hat though


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

What a day you had! Congrats. But if you need your skunk back it is at my house.....


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

> Ray, I guess, it's time to put him down and let him walk on his own. He DID catch steel out of a mud puddle.


What Ralf...you mad cause YOU got the Skunk Monday there????LOL!!!! Ya better still fish with me! I would miss you guys 

Steve anytime ya wanna go let me know! Thanks for all the congrats! I am gonna go smile somemore!


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

Nice fish, Don. Although I do agree that the hat needs some work.


Drivers. Start your engines.


----------

